# Good beginner recurve bow?



## scpseslayer (Feb 10, 2013)

Ive been looking for one too. I started with recurve as a kid. But that was 20 yrs ago. Im lookin at a Bear Kodiak Hunter at 45ibs draw. Just remember drawing a recurve is way different than a compound with let off. I shoot 70 ibs with my Omen but gonna go with a 45ib recurve


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I have a Wing Gull 33#@28" 64" AMO in great condition. I will add 1/2 Dz 1816 arrows, Hoyt Super rest, string - all tuned and ready to shoot $195 TYD. This is in my opinion a much higher quality bow than the ones listed above as well as being a classic recurve.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

greatree highlander bows on ebay is a good choice as well, very very good starter bow


----------



## DEAc23 (Jun 7, 2013)

Just so you know I'm pretty sure the "Vista Sage" on Cabela's website is actually the Samick Sage, and it's a great starter bow (I will be ordering one as soon as my Kodiak Hunter sells). Also you can get it from Lancaster Archery for $139.99 + shipping, which would make it $149.99 shipped.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

First, I'd go with a company that specializes in Traditional archery. A few that come to mind first...Lancaster, 3 Rivers, Kustom King. The Samick Sage is a great bow, especially for the money. If you are taller/have a longer draw, you might rather opt for the Samick Journey.

The big advantage to buying new is you get a warranty, and with stores like I mentioned above you can also get advice. 

Chad


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

Center shot's bow looks like a great deal. Otherwise a samick sage or journey are good if going new.


----------



## CCWright22 (Jun 2, 2013)

I looked into buying a used one because you can get a better quality bow for a cheaper price, but I'm hesitant. I don't want to buy something that is broken and can't tell from shooting a few times or with the naked eye. Warranties are also nice, they give me a sense of reassurance. I've been shooting PSE Stinger 3G for a few years set at 27.5" draw at 65#. Would I be better off with the Samick Sage or the longer Samick Journey? What draw weight would you recommend for hunting with a recurve? Sorry for all of the questions, but I figured I should ask people who are more well educated than I am and see what you guys have to say.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

You probably won't be able to tell much if any difference between the Sage and Journey. For hunting convenience, I'd probably go with the Sage.

Don't know if PA has a draw weight restriction--check on that to be sure. If not, for whitetails and such 40# is plenty.

Do a search, you'll see tons of different opinions. Some more "educated" than you, some not--and sometimes it's hard to tell the difference. Don't be afraid to ask questions, such as "why do you recommend that?" or "how long have you been shooting?" or "what have you won/killed with a bow?" or "who have you coached?", etc. If you can't get a straight answer...well, that is an answer in and of itself.

I know 40# is plenty to do the job. I haven't killed anything with a draw weight that low (because I haven't hunted with a draw weight that low), but I have friends that have. It also meets the draw weight restriction on most states that have one. I couldn't say if that will be a comfortable starting weight for you or not.

First thing I'd do is get a good string made for your bow, whichever you get. The Samick bows are rated for "high performance" materials. I'd go with 8190, 8125, or Dynaflight '97. If you go with 40# or so, 18 strands of 8190; 12 strands of 8125 or 10-12 strands of Dynaflight '97. Padded loops if the string is flemish, center-served to fit the type nocks you will be using on your arrows. That little change can make a big difference in how the bow feels and performs.

Get good instruction. If you have a local club, ask around to see who can give you the best advice. Find out who is the better tournament shooter around. If you can get a coach, all the better. If not, the best instruction I know of is "Masters of the Barebow, Volume III". The two main players (Rod Jenkins and Larry Yein) are both World Champion archers who are both also accomplished hunters. I don't know how much coaching Larry has done, but I know Rod has also coached champions. The proof is in the pudding.

Not to say you have to be a World Champion to give good advice, but it sure helps cut through all the smoke and mirrors when you know you are getting solid advice from someone who has proven themselves in the sport.

That's my 2 cents--good luck!

Chad


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

IF you can save a little more money, consider a Hoyt Excel ($190) and ILF limbs ($80) as mentioned below:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1588147

Some good form and exercise video:
http://www.archerygb.org/support/operations/coaches/coaching_videos.php

For tuning:
http://veraxservice.net/arch/tune.html

Many folks here rage about the Samick Sage as a first good bow. I have no experience with that bow.
My first bow was the Jag in 50#s, which was way to much bow for developement of proper form so I quickly added 30# limbs for another $75. I wish I had just started with the 21" Excel. A little more money, yet a very nice bow with a HUGE selection of limbs. You also need some sort of rest for the Excel that adds some to the price. Plus a string...etc...etc.


----------



## CCWright22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you everyone, this information is really helping me out and putting me in the right direction. I am completely new to recurve so excuse my ignorance, but do you change your draw length with a recurve on the bow itself or does the shop just measure the draw length so they can get your arrow length?


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

I would have recommended the Sage. But, if you want to save money, go to Lancaster Archery. Buy the Cartel Triple 62" bow. It comes with your choice of Samick Polaris limbs from 25# up to 40#. (Be aware that you may not be able to hunt with less than 35 or 40 # in various states. NY is 35#). This whole set up is less than $ 100.00.

If you like it, you can buy Samick Sage limbs for it in any weight you want up to 60#. There's guys on a different forum doing exactly this, and say that the Cartel shoots better than their $600 to $900 bows. They say the Cartel riser is superior to the Sage riser because the angle of the limb attachment is slightly different.

I'm told there's a guy by the name of John Wert at Lancaster that is really helpful with trad archery. I talked with him once last year, and he seemed knowledgable and he expressed a desire to set up a bow that would work for customers - including the correct side plate and rest set up for a customer's needs. Plus, pleasant to deal with.

Good luck.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

You don't change the draw length on recurves. Cut your arrows long--your draw length will change as you develop your form.


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

It sure is hard to learn to shoot when struggling to pull and hold on anchor. I started with a Samick Sage @ 30# to get my mechanics down. Then jumped up to a 45# Martin Hunter which was too much too early.


----------



## CCWright22 (Jun 2, 2013)

Thank you LBR, that is what I thought but was not sure. Boberau, you are making this more difficult now! Haha, but I do like your idea, I will give Lancaster a call tomorrow. Thank you.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

John (Wert) is a good guy and will be happy to help. He's in charge of Lancaster's traditional department.


----------



## concept (Aug 27, 2003)

You should look at www.keystonetraditionalbows.com look at the Titanl recurve.I bought on and it shoots fast smooth and quiet
Love my bow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

concept said:


> You should look at www.keystonetraditionalbows.com look at the Titanl recurve.I bought on and it shoots fast smooth and quiet
> Love my bow.


Those are really pricey bows to start out on. If you're going to spend that much, there are tons of options in ILF, which gives you a ton of options down the road too.


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Pa. has a 35# minimum bow weight for hunting. I'll second Lancaster Archery......John Wert will not give you any BS. I also like the Sage....that bow performs as good as a lot of customs.


----------



## Boberau (Dec 15, 2009)

CCWright, no sense making it difficult. George Stout is right: the Sage is a fine bow. Forget all the stuff on all these forums, call John Wert, get what he recommends. The Sage costs $ 140. Can't go wrong. The Cartel costs $ 100, but will only shoot max of 40#. Add the sage limbs at higher poundage if you wish. I don't think John Wert will recommend that, so spend the extra $ 40.00.

I spent $ 1,150 for a Blacktail a couple years back. No regrets. Had the money, love the bow, won't part with it. But, if I get another, it will more than likely be a Sage. .... Gosh, all you need is a stick and a string!! Buddy down the road made a log into a bow and paid a less than ten bucks for string materials - shoots as good as my Blacktail, and he's tickled pink with himself. 

Have fun. Enjoy.


----------



## CCWright22 (Jun 2, 2013)

I talked to John and before I could even finish asking him what the best deal is for a starter recurve he said "Sage". I was leaning towards that bow already but after having all of you and John tell me Sage, well I've made up my mind! Probably going to start with 35-40 pounds limbs I think. Unfortunately, I may have to wait for Christmas because I just bought some stuff for recording my hunts this year.. Any amount of money spent by a college student sets them back pretty good, lol. Thank you everyone for your input, I knew I came to the right place!


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

i have the jaguar and its okay.......my first recurve was a vintage bear grizzly at 44 pounds


----------



## ncheels (Jun 3, 2009)

Coming from one who has experience with vintage recurves, I'd say that you can feel good about getting a used one. Certain brands, certainly including Wings, made outstanding recurves that will last a lifetime, if not abused. Coupled with Centershot's positive feedback, I'd say that you can trust that his Wing is a good one. Would be a great bow to start out with.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Thanks nchells - buying quality the first time is usually money well spent in the long run. Those boyers back in the early to mid 70' really had it figured out. That Wing is as nice as any bow of that period that I have ever owned. I have no problem with keeping it in my collection, but would sell it to the right person that would enjoy and take care of it.


----------

